# Angel fish needs help.



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I noticed yesterday that my one of my angels has 2 thin red "strings" or threads protruding from it's anus, I can only assume this fish has a type of parasite?
It is much thinner than poo and are the same length, the fact that it does not come off at all and that it seems to bother the fish leads me to assume it is a parasite or something.

I got some anti-parasite meds but am not sure if I should be more specific when treating this fish for this problem, if anyone can help me by either confirming it is a parasite or whatever it may be, and the proper treatment. Thank you.
If it is required, i will try to upload a pic.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

It does sound like a parasite. You should continue with the treatment and if it doesn't work, go to your local fish store, bring a picture of it and ask what it is and what you can do for it. Good luck, I hope your fish is ok


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Callamanus worms. There are lots of meds and medicated foods made for these.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for the info and help, very much appreciated.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> Callamanus worms. There are lots of meds and medicated foods made for these.


Yes, i agree. If he is still eating medicated food is the best, if not jungle parasite clear or clout will get rid of it.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I concur with parasite, the meds peeps suggested are great at nuking them. Also, you should isolate your fish until 3days or so after the visible signs of the parasite disappear. Make sure activated carbon is out in iso & regular tank and treat regular tank for one day to help prevent the possible spread to other tankmates.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

see here how to treat infection with camallanus http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/08/camallanus-infection_06.html


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a really good site I'd never heard of littlefish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You're not going to be able to find any levamisole in the USA anymore without a HARD search. They banned the stuff, you see.


----------

